# Lifting paint issues on 595



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Picked up a 595 in Jan 07 and absolutely love the bike - an amazing ride.

Unfortunately, while wiping her down last week, noticed bubbling of the paint around the rear exit that the internal cable housing comes out for the rear brake near the seat post. As this is under warranty for one year for any issues regarding paint, wnat to get this addressed ASAP. 

So a couple of questions:
Has anyone else seen this on their 595? 
If yes, what did Look USA do about it?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

PM Chas. He's a Look indentured servent and is quite active, here, helping folks out with such issues when needed.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

I already PM'd Chas, but no word back, thus went to the Board to see if anyone else has had similar experience and what they did about it.

Hopefully, Chas will chime in soon.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

There seems to be a few paint problems on 595's on here (mainly on seat tube) , chas said they had some problem with the early models which has now been sorted out and by the "look" of it everyone has been happy with thier warranty service so don't panic. On the other hand it is their flagship model so one doesn't really expect "batch problems".


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Have heard that Look USA has been good about standing behind their warranty. That being said, I only have about 2 months till the paint/clear coat warranty runs out and I want to make sure this gets addressed before then. Having had a bad experience in the past (another frame builder) with carbon clear coat - I know that these types of problems only get progressively worse.

As for a batch run gone bad - it happens and any number of things might contribute to it, some under control of Look (poor prep) and others not (material quality). It is disappointing though that it has happened to their flagship product, however, have seen similar issues with the best of the other top named bike mfgs. Sh*t happens


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I am sure chas will see you right even if the warranty had ran out couple of months ago.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Johnnysmooth said:


> Have heard that Look USA has been good about standing behind their warranty. That being said, I only have about 2 months till the paint/clear coat warranty runs out and I want to make sure this gets addressed before then. Having had a bad experience in the past (another frame builder) with carbon clear coat - I know that these types of problems only get progressively worse.


Hi Johnny,

Sorry for the delay getting back to you. I was traveling some in the Midwest last week and was not on the computer much. At any rate, please email some pics of the areas in question and I'll take a look, but it sounds like something we'll take care of. We'll most likely end up sending out a new frame. Include your contact information and shipping address so we can set up a return authorization if necessary.

For anyone in the US with a warranty issue on _any_ Look product, please contact your dealer and/or our warranty department directly if you don't hear back from me in a few days. I try to keep up with the PM's and threads on RBR, but there are times that I am tied up with other work and am not able to responds as promptly as I'd like to. 

Look Customer Service: (866) 430-5665 dial "2" from the main menu. Our contact info is also available on our website: www.lookcycle-usa.com

Have a great Thanksgiving weekend,
*[email protected]*
[email protected]


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Chas.

Will be sending you some pix shortly


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

would this also be consider a paint defect? i was also cleaning/wiping down my look '07 595 ultra, during the process i discovered this. it looks like the clear coat is some how flaking off. i only ride this bike when it is nice out and never in the rain. this really s**k. i love this bike. i am going to call look monday and see if they can do something about it. any help would be appreciated. thanks.  :mad2: 

View attachment 109284


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Bummer. Those 595s are beautiful.

Scott just solved this issue by doing away with clearcoat on the Addicts, I believe.

Not that I'm comparing Look with Scott. I'd rather have a Look by a longshot.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I am really in two minds about getting a new 595 - so many paint problems and look are only offering warranty for 1 year for the paint as opposed to 5 for the frame.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

The 595 is really an amazing frame and one I would highly recommend despite the paint issue I am now dealing with. Quite confident that Look will come through on the warranty, though do agree with you - if they are having some problems with this (which they readily admit), they need to offer an extended warranty on the paint to give the market/consumers peace of mind. That's just good marketing and service.

Also, Look is not the only one to have problems with paint. I have an older Derosa steel Primato and from day one, the quality of the paint has been questionalbe (light coating that chips easily), but hey, its a DeRosa and everyone knew back then when I bought it that their paint jobs were not up to snuff.

Have also seen Colnago C50's with clear coat lifting, same for Fondriest. I'm not excusing Look, just pointing out that such problems are not that unusual.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

*Updat - Chas is the man!*

Update:
Per Chas's instructions (he was very good at keeping in touch via email through-out process) I strip down my frame, put it in a box and sent it off to Look-USA. Ck'd with Chas just after sending the frame to see what he had in stock and had him put aside a '08 Ultra. 

Well, a little over a week later what should my wonderous eyes behold upon coming home from work but a Look box and therein lies the new frame - complete. Can't wait to build this baby up. Once she's done, I'll post a pix or two.

The only thing holding me back right now is the nearly 20" of snow we rec'd in the last week and all the damn salt and sand on the roads.  Not exactly the best conditions to take out a sweet thing like this into.

One final note, as a fan of european frames/bikes, I have had issues in the past with other bikes and it was such a pain to deal with warranty type issues, that on a couple of occassions, I just swallowed hard and paid out of pocket. Look has really done something brillant here in establishing their own base of operations in the US - something other euro frame builders may want to emulate.

Hat's of to Look!:thumbsup:


----------

